# Photo's..



## Pelle (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately my _Schizocephala bicornis_ male got eaten by the female:/






















_Tropidomantis gressitti_


----------



## Pelle (Jan 15, 2010)

_Metallyticus splendidus_


----------



## Pelle (Jan 15, 2010)

Not the best Photoshop skills


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 15, 2010)

OMG Metallyticus splendidus


----------



## revmdn (Jan 15, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> OMG Metallyticus splendidus


I know, I so want some. Cool photos.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome species! Do you have any information on Metallyticus such as behavior, feeding, etc?

It definitely looks like some type of roach.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2010)

Enjoyed the pics, Pims!  Of course the _M. splendidus_ is fantastic, but you have a very nice selection of species. I also enjoyed your photoshopped trio pic!


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2010)

That third pic is great. Metallyticus is awesome.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 15, 2010)

Too cool. Please keep this thread updated!


----------



## ismart (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice! your pic's and species are awsome!  Yes, please keep us updated!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 15, 2010)

As always, awesome photos.  Sorry to hear you lost your male bicornins. I did also.  (but I do have one coming) I hope you have plenty of the little gems you have there, absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Pelle (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks!



MantidLord said:


> Awesome species! Do you have any information on Metallyticus such as behavior, feeding, etc?It definitely looks like some type of roach.


They are very fast, which makes photographing risky  I feed them firebrats, and keep them on bark.. And till now all of them have shed on a vertical surface

I only have 7 left though, so hopefully I have a couple..


----------



## leviatan (Jan 17, 2010)

Metallicus is awesome!


----------



## keri (Jan 17, 2010)

I love them all! Thanks for sharing


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 20, 2010)

Pelle said:


> Thanks!They are very fast, which makes photographing risky  I feed them firebrats, and keep them on bark.. And till now all of them have shed on a vertical surface
> 
> I only have 7 left though, so hopefully I have a couple..


Wow. I'd be afraid to take them out.  Thanks for the information, I'm just curious to see how they behave compared to other "common/modern" mantids. So how far away are they from adults? And best of luck getting a couple.


----------



## Pelle (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the oldest about 2 sheds, but I'm not sure..


























_Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii_











A twig


----------



## revmdn (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

I enjoyed, Pims!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 22, 2010)

Man I love those S bicornis!

They are so cool!

Lovely pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2010)

Super cool, you have a great collection!


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow that camouflage is insane. Great photos!


----------



## Pelle (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks!  





































Without flash and settings


----------



## revmdn (Jan 24, 2010)

Great photos, awesome species. What else can I say but "can I haz?"


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 24, 2010)

How big do those metallic mantids get?


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 24, 2010)

another mantis


----------



## sufistic (Jan 25, 2010)

_Metallyticus sp._ culture seriously needs to be widespread and easily available. I'll be looking for them on my next trip (next month) and start my own culture. Wish me luck.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 25, 2010)

Good luck, sir. Let us know if you find some.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2010)

sufistic said:


> _Metallyticus sp._ culture seriously needs to be widespread and easily available. I'll be looking for them on my next trip (next month) and start my own culture. Wish me luck.


Setting high goals! Good luck finding a few


----------

